# T/C Black Diamond



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi,

I am using a T/C with a 100 grain pellets and a 155 grain sabot. Is this enough power to kill a deer? The holes look good on my target at 100 yards but wasn't sure. This is my first muzzeloader.

Thanks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I can run the energy calculations when I get home next week. I'm in New orleans right now for work.

You MAY have enough to do the job at 100 yds, but I suspect that the energy will really drop off quickly after that. It will also depend on what bullet you are shooting. Most 50 cal muzzleloaders are shooting bullets in the 200 gr. on the low end up to 340 grain on the high end when shooting saboted bullets.

I'll check it as soon as I can.

Kim


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

OK,

I got my wife to send me the program for calculating loads.

The 155 grain is a little low for deer out to 100 yds.

I had to guess on the velocity. I ran two different velocities to offer a comparison and then gave you the calc's based upon a 260 gr bullet.

A minimum excepted standard for energy for cleanly killing a deer is 800 ft lbs. There are a lot of varibles that play into that number like bullet design, shot placement, etc, but 800 is noarmally the accepted safe standard minimum.

155 gr @ 1600 FPS

muzzle energy 852 ft lbs
100 yds - 492 ft lbs
125 yds - 439 ft lbs
1.5" high at 50 yds
0.0 at 100 yds
- 3" at 125 yds

155 gr @ 1800 FPS
Muzzle -1079 ft lbs
100 yds- 671 ft lbs
125 yds- 539 ft lbs
1" high at 50 yds
0.0 at 100 yds
2.2 low at 125 yds

260 grain @ 1600 FPS
muzzle 1478 ft lbs
100 yds - 865 ft lbs
125 yds - 785 ft lbs
1.5" high at 50 yds
0.0 at 100 yds
2.9 " low at 125 yds

The heavier bullet is the obvious choice. The varible is to determine what the real muzzle velocity is with your gun and powder load. Does T/C has any charts?

Kim


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I cant give such detailed advice, but the bullet seems light. What type of sabotsa re you using. T/C makes a heck of a bullet in the Maxi Hunters but if you wanted to stick w/ the sabot in the plastic shell, they came out w/ them last eyar and T/C's prices on them are prety darn good.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the information. So do you think the 2-50grain (100 grain) pyrodex pellets is enough? It says I can use 150 grain. 
I tried some 224 grain bullets but they weren't near as consistent as the 155 grain when I was target shooting.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh hekc yea 100 grain is enough. Shoot the inlines that can take up to 150 grain are relatively new, i'd say up until 4 years ago 100-110 was the max that you'd want to use.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The energy and ballistics that I gave you was for 100 gr ( 2 pellets) loads.

Kim


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Hey guys!
Thought I'd chime in. I use have the .50 cal black diamond and I use 100 grain (2pellets) with a 240 gr mag express sabots. All the data can be seen on pages 65-67 of the owners manual. MV FPS-1640 ME Foot Pounds 1434. On pg 70 at 100yds velocity fps is 1539 and energy is 1261.
I shot a buck last year at 75 yds and he dropped where he stood. 

Also, I agree with everyone elses comments. 

One more thing. There is no data in the owners manual below 200 grain bullets. That should tell you something. 
I know it can be a little confusing, I was extremely confused when I first got my T/C. My first day up at Delaware shooting range I shot for 4 hours in 20degree. My hands were shaking so bad I was spilling powder on the ground. Thank god for pellets.
ski


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

If you live around Columbus We could meet at the Delaware range or someplace and we could shoot together. There are a lot of tips and tricks I could show you. I love my black diamond and even shoot it during rifle season in Pennsylvania.
ski


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks again for all the information.

I live in Cincinnati but thanks for the offer. I have some 225 grain Power belt bullets that I am going to try target shooting this weekend and see how I do. I will probably use them for deer hunting. I bought several packs of the 155 grain because they shot so accurate for me. I guess I should have did my research ahead of time.


----------

